# Paragon GPT Loader bei Windows xp 32 bit,3TB,geht das?



## DBGTKING (19. Juli 2012)

hallo leute
Ich habe viel über das Paragon tool für Windows xp gelesen.
ich verwende nicht nur windows xp 32 bit sondern auch windows 7 64 bit.da ich ne 3 Tb von western digital my book vor kurzem erst gekauft habe,habe ich nartürlich noch keine Erfahrung.
funktioniet diese GPT Loader überhaupt bei windows xp 32 bit oder nur aufs xp 64 bit,weil ich möchte auf keinen fall auf 700 gb platz verzichten.

ich hoffe einer kennt sich in dieser richtung aus,weil es sieht nicht so gut aus.weil unter windows 7 geht nicht so wie ich wollte und wird mbr formatierung dem tool treiber nen strich durch die rechnung machen,weil will nur daten lagern.


----------



## Gast20141127 (20. Juli 2012)

Liest du dir die ganzen Links eigentlich durch die ich dir im anderen Thread gepostet habe zum Thema 4k-Advanced Format, MBR/GPT, WinXP-32Bit, Platten über 2,2TB? 
Paragon GPT Loader:   Die Technologie


> Große Datenträger mit 2,2 TB und mehr werden vom beliebten Windows XP 32-Bit-System *nicht* mehr unterstützt.
> .
> .
> Paragon Software hat mit Paragon GPT Loader eine einzigartige Technologie entwickelt, die dieses Problem löst. GPT Loader enthält einen Spezialtreiber, der Windows XP um die Fähigkeit erweitert, Festplatten mit GPT (*G*UID-  *P*artitions  *-T*abelle) zu unterstützen, sowie ein Dienstprogramm, das Ihnen den Einsatz von sehr großen Festplatten (mit mehr als 2,2 TB) ermöglicht
> ...


Also nochmal in Kürze:

Datenzugriff mit WinXP 32Bit: JA
HDD über 2,2 TB und GPT formatiert: JA, ABER NUR INTERNE EINZELLAUFWERKE, KEINE EXTERNEN, KEIN RAID !!
XP 32Bit auf Platten über 2,2TB installieren: NEIN
Ohne GPT-Loader wird eine interne GPT formatierte 3TB-Platte von XP-32Bit nur als 750GB HDD erkannt.
Nirgendwo auf der Paragon-Seite wird von MBR-formatierten Platten geschrieben, sondern immer von GPT.
(warum heisst das Ding wohl GPT-Loader und nicht MBR-Loader?)


Nachtrag:
Hier noch ein Tool von WD um die Platte XP-tauglich wohl mit MBR formatieren zu können.
Keine Ahnung ob damit dann nur 2,2 oder 3TB zur Verfügung sind, sollte aber wohl komplett nutzbar sein.
Using WD Quick Formatter to format external drives (Windows 7, Vista, XP) or Mac OSX (Leopard, Snow Leopard, or Lion)
Wie wärs wenn du auch mal den WD-Support anschreiben würdest wie du die 3TB auch unter XP-32Bit nutzen kannst.
WD - Service & Support Homepage
Auch ein deutsches Hilfe-Forum gibt es.
WD Deutsches Forum - Western Digital Community

Von Seagate gibts z.B. eine externe 3TB-Platte die einen speziellen Controller hat damit das Teil auch unter XP läuft.
Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Desk 3TB

Oh mann, ein bisschen Eigeninitiative wäre wohl wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt...


----------



## DBGTKING (21. Juli 2012)

na toll,ist echt blöd,wenn ich mbr tool nehme habe ich nur 2,2 tb und den rest verliere ich dann an speicher
wenn ich GPT nehme kann ich nur intern
auf daten zugreifen nicht extern oder habe ich das falsch verstanden
ich könnte es auch linux formatiertes format machen,allerdings kann es dann garkein windows es mehr lesen.

alles gemein hat man bei großen festplatten also nur nachteile,andere lösungen gibts anscheinend nicht,dann kann ich ja gleich aufgeben.
1.auf was war das datenzugriff bezogen,auch auf windox xp 32 bit mit gpt formatiert und als extern oder intern,weil ich nur extern verwenden möchte.

warum ich frage das steht dort nicht so genau wenn ich danach googlen möchte.


----------



## Gast20141127 (21. Juli 2012)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> alles gemein hat man bei großen festplatten also  nur nachteile,andere lösungen gibts anscheinend nicht,


Die Nachteile liegen nicht an den großen Platten sondern an 10 Jahre alten 32-Bit Betriebssystemen!
In einen 40 Jahre alten Oldtimer kannst du auch nicht einfach so bleifreien E10-Sprit reinkippen.
Ich hatte doch schon geschrieben , dass es von Seagate eine Externe gibt die einen speziellen Chip hat, damit die 3TB auch unter WinXP-32 funktionieren.
Ob die WD das auch hat weis ich nicht. Darum auch mein Hinweis auf den WD-Support:





gustlegga schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du auch mal den WD-Support anschreiben würdest wie du die 3TB auch unter XP-32Bit nutzen kannst.
> WD - Service & Support Homepage
> Auch ein deutsches Hilfe-Forum gibt es.
> WD Deutsches Forum - Western Digital Community


Kann denn das so schwer sein, wenn ich dir eh schon dauernd die Links raussuche ?



Edith sagt:
Für mich ist das Thema hiermit erledigt.
Vielleicht kann auch mal jemand hier zumachen, da Vorschläge und Links hier und in einem anderen Thread 
wohl generell ignoriert werden, und immer wieder die beinahe identischen Fragen gestellt werden.
Zudem lässt jegliches Interesse an Eigeninitiative auch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## DBGTKING (26. Juli 2012)

okay es tut mir leid das ich so gernevt habe,ich werde western digital mal fragen ansonsten gibt es ja leider keien alternativen mehr,entweder es geht dann ist alles in ordnung oder es geht schief.Langfristig wird wohl Xp eh kaun noch eine so gr0ße rolle spielen.Und aus sicherheit am besten keine sehr großen Festplatten mehr kaufen.
Bei einem defekt sind die daten auf der kleineren Festplatte eh sicherer,also in dem Fall die 2 Tb und sichere mal ne 3 oder 4 Tb,das wird schwer werden und viel Zeit kosten.
Für mich ist der Fall also auch so gut wie klar dank dir.Blos schade das sich außer dir hier keiner sich zu Wort gemeldet hatte.


----------



## Gast20141127 (28. Juli 2012)

Große Festplatten über 2TB ist nicht das Problem mit XP.
Einfach mit GPT formatieren, intern einbauen und den GPT-Loader installieren, dann läufts auch mit XP-32bit.
Die Externe halt dann zum Datensichern verwenden. Das geht ja dann auch von Win7 aus.


----------



## DBGTKING (28. Juli 2012)

ja aber dann müsste ich die Festplatte ja aus dem Gehäuse raustuen und würde meine Garantie Verlieren,geht nicht darum muss ich das ganz einach akzeptieren das es nur bei Windows 7 geht


----------



## Gast20141127 (28. Juli 2012)

NEIN! 
Ich mein wenn du dir eine neue kaufst ohne Gehäuse, die dann intern einbauen.....


----------

